
Python's List Comprehension is Turing-complete - t-sin
https://ideone.com/zrQWwa
======
t-sin
Its explanation (Japanese):
[https://qiita.com/KTakahiro1729/items/c9cb757473de50652374](https://qiita.com/KTakahiro1729/items/c9cb757473de50652374)

And we can implement Lisp interpreter with list comprehension:
[https://github.com/t-sin/lisc](https://github.com/t-sin/lisc)

